# Wird XHTML weiter entwickelt?



## VanHellsehn (11. November 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe mal so rum geguckt wann den endlich XHTML 2 raus kommt. Da musste ich mit großen entsetzten feststellen das das Projekt schon vor Jahren gestoppt wurde.

Wisst ihr, oder denkt ihr, das dass Projekt weiterentwickelt wird?
Weil ich finde XHTML viel besser als HTML 5.
Ihr könnt mir auch euere Meinung dazu schreiben =)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. November 2010)

Hi,

ich bin zwar auch seit Anfang an mit XHTML begeistert, vorallem die strenge Syntax empfinde ich als einen großen Vorteil. Manche sagen zwar, dass der Umfang von XHTML zu groß ist, was meiner Meinung nach quatsch ist. HTML 4 / 5 mag zwar "einfacher" und nicht so strikt sein, aber wenn ich was mache dann will ich es auch nach einem möglichst genau definiertem Standard machen.

Schreibe auch weiterhin noch alles mit XHTML 1.1, so lange bis HTML5 endlich mal final ist und mir Vorteile bringt und mit allen großen Browsern kompatibel ist.

Gruß
BK


----------



## VanHellsehn (11. November 2010)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> ich bin zwar auch seit Anfang an mit XHTML begeistert, vorallem die strenge Syntax empfinde ich als einen großen Vorteil. Manche sagen zwar, dass der Umfang von XHTML zu groß ist, was meiner Meinung nach quatsch ist. HTML 4 / 5 mag zwar "einfacher" und nicht so strikt sein, aber wenn ich was mache dann will ich es auch nach einem möglichst genau definiertem Standard machen.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung deswegen würde mich ja interessieren ob XHTML 2 mal fertig entwickelt wird =) 
Aber ich bleibe auch vorerst bei XHTML 1.1. For allem das mit dem Namespaces ist eine super Sache.


----------



## Parantatatam (13. November 2010)

Meines Wissens nach soll es neben HTML5 auch XHTML5 geben, welches ebenfalls die Funktionen von HTML5 hat, aber, wie man es von XHTML kennt, wesentlich strikter von der Syntax her ist als HTML. Hoffen wir darauf, dass uns das W3C nicht ein schändliches HTML-Erbe schenkt und XHTML nicht nur in unseren Herzen weiter leben muss.


----------

